
Label shuts down after PayPal and credit processors pull out due to DOJ, FDIC - gnarbarian
https://www.oneangrygamer.net/2019/01/death-metal-label-shuts-down-after-paypal-credit-cards-pull-out-due-to-doj-fdic-initiative/74398/
======
gnarbarian
This could be the reason behind the recent banning of Sargon of akkad from
patreon and subscribestar (patreon has mentioned that the credit card
companies forced their hand). If so, the new independent service (from Dave
Rubin and Jordan Peterson) being created to compete with patreon may be dead
in the water.

